

Android is popular because it's cheap, not because it's good - Jaigus
http://gizmodo.com/5977625/android-is-popular-because-its-cheap-not-because-its-good

======
jjsz
My bottom chipping (near the USB), top left chipping, Samsung Galaxy S3
(I9300), using a ZENUS CASE "that prevents your phone device from damages,
scratches, and dirt.", that I'll never invest again (got it from the UK ~$40),
USB acting up, with AOSPA and laggy UI is due to:

Crappy case(s)

Samsung not opening up their Exynos Processor enough so AOSP sucks especially
Paranoid Android causing horrible backlight transitions (also a CM 10.1 I9300
issue).

Android is popular, well for me, because of the screensize and customization
of how apps are going to be launched, and HYBRID MODE.

Otterbox cases should have came sooner and Samsung needs to open up their
processors. The rest are catching up to Samsung by trying to overpopulate the
market with too much variety like HTC. Luckily Sony is stepping back from
that.

These articles are first world people complaining about how they're not cool
anymore and how they have to justify something as better because it costs
more. I know it has a better build quality, but have you seen Sony's new
upcoming flagship? Two years down the road I'll be rocking a PlayStation
Certified Flagship device if they look as sexy as the recent one. I'm also
eyeing their Z tablets.

